# Grand Master Moo Yong Yun



## phlaw

Just curious how many of you are currently or have ever trained with a school affiliated with Grand Master Moo Yong Yun?


----------



## bluespacething

I know this is an old thread...but I'm just looking through all the threads. I train at a school that he started up. Northwest Martial Arts in Fargo, ND...he passed it on to Master Roy Gilbertson. I actually train at the college and we are affiliated with Northwest. I'm pretty sure he still lives in the Fargo area...but I have never met him.


----------



## Zepp

Welcome to the board bluespacething.


----------



## bluespacething

Thanks...look forward to posting


----------



## phlaw

What belt are you?  I actually started at Northwest TKD training with Master Roy at MSU back in 1992.


----------



## bluespacething

I'm a brown belt...but I don't really get to train at the main gym...I train at MSUM and we test at Northwest on main.


----------



## phlaw

I actually train with Master Jim now at Red River TKD, I have been with him since 1994.

I am a Red belt, I took a few years off after I got married.


----------



## bignick

Hello, I currently train at MSU with bluespacething, i'm a red belt. I also studied tkd as a child in my hometown...the instructor drove from fargo twice a week, originally we were affiliated with northwest...but when master jim formed red river my instructor went with him so i earned my last few ranks through red river. when i came back to msum i started over as a white belt...oddly enough, a black belt from another school came to msum as a freshman last year and he's of korean ancestry and i was talking to him and i brought up grandmaster yun...he kinda looked at me funny...apparently his dad was his instructor and his name happened to be moo yung yun...i don't believe there is any relation...just kinda weird coincidence


----------



## phlaw

BigNick, did you train with Don?


----------



## bignick

yes...and mr. eric, i think his last name was larson...but like i said that was like eight years ago so i'm not exactly sure...but yeah, mr. don and mr. eric...and you'll see me in the red river dojang sometimes because that's where i train for judo during the summer(usually on fridays)


----------



## bignick

i was kind of hoping more people would respond to this, it be interesting to hear from other people that trace their taekwondo back to grandmaster yun...


----------



## phlaw

I won't be back at class myself until September, I do go on Tuesday and Thursay to bring my son (5 yrs old)

Maybe I will stop in on a friday and say hi!

PS:  I have ahd the honor of training with Grand Master Yun on 2 separate occasions, and have met him a few other times.  He is simply amazing.


----------



## bignick

Yes...i met him once when i was ten years old at summer camp...he has quite the presence...Like i said i was only ten...and he was just wearing a windsuit and i didn't really have any idea who he was then...but when he talked...you listened...and i may/may not be there this tuesday because there may/may not be a judo promotion test...


----------



## phlaw

My son (5 years old) got to meet him for the first time last night.. Grand Master Yun decided to surprise the kids class and come in for about 15-20 minutes and say Hi and do some kicking with them.

I have met him 4 or 5 times, but it is still an honor just to see him!


----------



## Miles

Was Grand Master Yun on the cover of Taekwondo Times many years ago?  I think he was Sang Moo Kwan?

TIA!

Miles


----------



## bignick

Miles said:
			
		

> Was Grand Master Yun on the cover of Taekwondo Times many years ago? I think he was Sang Moo Kwan?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Miles


you are correct...

He was on the cover of the January 1985 issue.


----------



## phlaw

I have a few copies of the issue, it's a good article.


----------



## bignick

Aha!  So you're the one...

 I tried to order a back copy of that issue a while ago, and there aren't any more available.  Oh well, I think you have it up in your school don't you.  I know you have some memorabilia up on the walls.


----------



## Jim Tindell

Wow. I'm a newcomer to the boards, and I found this thread.

Grand Master Yun trained my Master Instructor Duane Most. I have worked with Master Jim from Fargo on several occasions, and he was recently at our annual tournament here in Wisconsin. Always a pleasure working with him, he is quite the individual.

I've only met Grand Master Yun once, and that was also at a summer camp. BigNick, I'm wondering if this was at the same camp? He was wearing a windsuit, and paying kids who did good backspins, hahah. We also played volleyball afterwards.


----------



## phlaw

BigNick give me a call, I might be able to get you one of the back issue's


979-1053  Brian


----------



## bignick

Jim Tindell said:
			
		

> Wow. I'm a newcomer to the boards, and I found this thread.
> 
> Grand Master Yun trained my Master Instructor Duane Most. I have worked with Master Jim from Fargo on several occasions, and he was recently at our annual tournament here in Wisconsin. Always a pleasure working with him, he is quite the individual.
> 
> I've only met Grand Master Yun once, and that was also at a summer camp. BigNick, I'm wondering if this was at the same camp? He was wearing a windsuit, and paying kids who did good backspins, hahah. We also played volleyball afterwards.



1994 summer camp?


----------



## Jim Tindell

It could have been... I'm really not sure. It's been awhile, haha.


----------



## bignick

fair enough



			
				phlaw said:
			
		

> BigNick give me a call, I might be able to get you one of the back issue's
> 
> 
> 979-1053  Brian



will do


----------



## Ridz

Hey,

I was one of the last two students Grand Master Yun trained to Black Belt before he retired. He came to willmar, mn and opened a school to teach one last class "His Way". He sent me to the emergency room 4 times all together. For those of you who train in the "family" system, this was nothing like that. He wanted to teach a brutal korean style class and not worry about being too tough on the students. The school started with maybe 30 adults and when it came to black belt test there were only 2 of us left!
If you have trained with Jim you are lucky. Yun often referred to him as his best student ever, and I have to agree. I could share more stories of training from begining to end with Yun if anyone is interested. 
I moved on when he retired, it was just too hard to be under anyone else after trained soley with Yun. I went on to JuJitsu, and then ching sai do karate and wing chun. My wife and I moved back from NJ to open my gym in Willmar MN. It's meant to be an outreach to the community, (we are associated with the BBFI, Black Belts of the Faith International) but in less than 2 years we are completely full and take a waiting list. Currently 95 students. I still use some of the "special" things Yun taught me.
www.ridlersmaa.cmasdirect.com
We are having a free JuJitsu seminar the first Sat. of November, let me know if anyone wants to attend.
(please know that I mean no disrespect by not using the whole "master" thing, it is part of our BBFI that we call no man master except Christ)


----------



## phlaw

I would definately be interested in hearing some of the stories.

Feel free to email me  phlaw23@gomoorhead.com

I might be interested in attending that seminar also.


----------



## Mr. Neil

I trained under Mr. Tim Cote the head instructor of Moorhead Black Belt Karate School (from 1986-1988 Moorhead, MN). Mr. Tim was a student of Grand Master Yun's. I met Yun several times and took a few lessons from him as well.

If any of you ever attended Moorhead Black Belt or remember Tim Cote.... please drop me a note here and at frostbite974@yahoo.com

Those very good days in my youth and I miss Tim and Yun considerablly.


Courtesy,

Neil


----------



## phlaw

I sent you an email.


----------



## Mr. Neil

Got your email! Thanks Brian...


----------



## 18Delta

I think many in the midwest have studied under _Sabom-nim_ (more correctly _kwan jang-nim)_ Yun. The assistant instructors I learned under  were Mr Don Nelson, and Master Eugene Harcourt, and Master Don Cote. 

I have not seen many of these fine men in many years now since My military obligations interrupted my training. If you see them say hello on my behalf and wish them well.

TMW.


----------



## 18Delta

Grand master Yun was WTF and Sang Moo Kwan yes. Sang Moo Kwan was his primary system he learned before anything else also was knowledgeable in Hapkido. Many of the techniques we were given had elements of both arts incorporated in them.

Work outs with him were always intense, I never found another school that gave me as many sore  muscles or as much sweat as his school did. I cannot tell you how much I miss those days. I never would have made it through life as much as I have without the teaching of Sabonim Yun. 
The sense of discipline and indomitable spirit he instilled in me helped to carry me through many hard times.

TMW


----------



## Ron Putnam

This whole thread spark too many memories to pass up. I was a student of Duane and Terri Most, I attended classes with them around Rice Lake WI. Duane was a student of Grandmaster Yun's, and Duane's wife, Terri, was a student of Master Tim Cote's. I've met Master Tim on numerous occasions, he was kind of like our "grandfather" that we all looked up to. He was also one of the Masters at my black belt test in Cumberland WI, along with Master David Lee and Master Duane. I have great respect for Tim, as I do for all of those people. It's great to hear Jim Tindell and Big Nick talk about that summer camp because I was also at that camp. It was the first time I met Grandmaster Yun and that will be burned into my memory forever. Mr Jim Tindell probably doesn't remember me, since he was so young, but I trained with him until he received his junior Black Belt.
Master Jim was also a person that I looked up to while I trained with Duane. Master Jim is the most talented martial artist I've personally met. Master Eric was mentioned, I trained with him, I also remember Master Don when he moved to WI.
I have no idea if anybody checks this thread any longer, it is four years old after all, but it's great to see a discussion of this nature. Hope other people somehow stumble across this chat and decide to chime in, we'd all appreciate it I'm sure. Take care everyone.


----------



## bignick

Ron Putnam said:


> This whole thread spark too many memories to pass up. I was a student of Duane and Terri Most, I attended classes with them around Rice Lake WI. Duane was a student of Grandmaster Yun's, and Duane's wife, Terri, was a student of Master Tim Cote's. I've met Master Tim on numerous occasions, he was kind of like our "grandfather" that we all looked up to. He was also one of the Masters at my black belt test in Cumberland WI, along with Master David Lee and Master Duane. I have great respect for Tim, as I do for all of those people. It's great to hear Jim Tindell and Big Nick talk about that summer camp because I was also at that camp. It was the first time I met Grandmaster Yun and that will be burned into my memory forever. Mr Jim Tindell probably doesn't remember me, since he was so young, but I trained with him until he received his junior Black Belt.
> Master Jim was also a person that I looked up to while I trained with Duane. Master Jim is the most talented martial artist I've personally met. Master Eric was mentioned, I trained with him, I also remember Master Don when he moved to WI.
> I have no idea if anybody checks this thread any longer, it is four years old after all, but it's great to see a discussion of this nature. Hope other people somehow stumble across this chat and decide to chime in, we'd all appreciate it I'm sure. Take care everyone.



Very good to hear more stories.  Apparently, Yun still drops into Master Jim's dojang in Fargo from time to time.  It's always interesting to see how many people are interconnected across the area/country.


----------



## DB1500

I have been watching this site for some time... just as a guest.  After reading these postings I have been bothered about it for a while... Just keeps itching at me.  I just want to let you know that for every good memory of Master Yun and his organization there are memories that are not so good.  Unless you have had to deal with this organization and put up with its "polotics" and infighting you dont know the whole story.  They have just as many schools that have quit thier organization than they have in it.


----------



## troubleenuf

DB1500 said:


> I have been watching this site for some time... just as a guest. After reading these postings I have been bothered about it for a while... Just keeps itching at me. I just want to let you know that for every good memory of Master Yun and his organization there are memories that are not so good. Unless you have had to deal with this organization and put up with its "polotics" and infighting you dont know the whole story. They have just as many schools that have quit thier organization than they have in it.


 
Why do you think there are so many different organizations?  You can never make everyone happy, thats a fact.  I have had people leave my organization because they have thought the grass was greener on the other side.  Were they right?  I like to think not.  But then again I look at it from my side of view.


----------



## terryl965

troubleenuf said:


> Why do you think there are so many different organizations? You can never make everyone happy, thats a fact. I have had people leave my organization because they have thought the grass was greener on the other side. Were they right? I like to think not. But then again I look at it from my side of view.


 

What is your organization called? and where is it at?


----------



## tlpklein

Hello,

I just happened to get this urge to search about Master Yun and came across this forum.  It has been many years since my training with Master Yun.  I started with him in 1980 when I was only 5 years old.  I was at school next to DQ in Fargo, before the expansion.  I received my Pum belt at the age 10 and was teaching adult classes.  I miss those days.  I learned a lot from him.  It's kind of weird think of how much influence he has had on my life from times so long ago.  I remember Master Don, he mainly taught our classes along with Grand Master Yun.  I also remember many times having to spend the entire hour of class on my knuckles staring straight at the floor, perfect forum with those grey bricks between my knuckles and the carpet.  Too scared to move, not because of physical intimidation but because you didn't want to show weakness and disappoint Grand Master Yun.  He was a gentle Giant to kids.  I'm a teacher now and I wish the kids now could have the same discipline and respect taught at that school.

Take care


----------



## treexhippie

Great Grand Master Yun is my "great grandfather."  He trained Master Ralph Truesdell, who trained my instructor.  I train in the Twin Cities, MN, and I just met Great Grand Master Yun for the first time a couple weeks ago at the IBBF Black Belt Camp.  He was definitely not what I was expecting.  He was way more nice!  And he made all of us shout "I love you!" which was pretty cute.


----------



## Ms. Sheryl

Our school here in little Henning Minnesota is under Grand Master Moo Yong Yun through Denzel Academy out of Fergus Falls, MN which is under the Greenquist Academy TKD Association out of Whapeton, ND.


----------



## phlaw

DB1500 said:


> I have been watching this site for some time... just as a guest.  After reading these postings I have been bothered about it for a while... Just keeps itching at me.  I just want to let you know that for every good memory of Master Yun and his organization there are memories that are not so good.  Unless you have had to deal with this organization and put up with its "polotics" and infighting you dont know the whole story.  They have just as many schools that have quit thier organization than they have in it.



Just remember, most of the schools that left did so after Grand Master Yun retired and the current people running it added their politics.  It happens in most martial arts organizations.

Politics + Martial Arts = Bad News.


----------



## yun dog

Wow!  Does this ever bring me back.  I began training with Master Yun in 1977.  That stinky run down little space in Fargo completely changed my life.  Every class was balls to the wall.  Pain became your friend.  The first class, Yun came by with a brick and scraped all the skin off our knuckles.  It just went on from there.....  
I was fortunate in that several friends of mine joined with me.  We would push each other hard. And on those nights when you just didn't want to head out into the cold night and get knocked around.....these friends pushed each other to go.  We trained very intensely.  We trained hard contact.  The more banged up we got...the more Mater Yun would just laugh.  After class he would often tell us stories.  He fought in Vietnam with the Korean ROK troops.  Ask any Vietnam vets about the Koreans in Vietnam.  They will tell you these guys were hard core. 
We competed in many tournaments.  Mostly our school would just overwhelm the competition.  That sort of training put us on another level.  We sent a team to Nationals in '80' and '81'.  The North Dakota Tae Kwon DO team did very well.  
At that time, Master Yun wanted us to start opening our own schools.  I begged him to focus on our fighters and getting on the national team.  He had a family to feed and chose to go the 'Family school" route.  I left the area in 1982.  I searched around for other places to train but nothing felt right after Training with Yun.  He taught every class himself.  
That training has stayed with me to this day on so many levels.  If anyone sees Master Yun, tell him Mister Pat says hi...and tell him I said thank you.


----------



## Brock Haugen

Wow! Today I had the itch for some reason to see if I could find out any info on Master Yun. I came across this forum and had to sign up.
Both my brothers and I took classes at the building across from the old Ben Franklin school in the late 80's early 90's. I started when I was 7 and received my poom belt when I was 11 or 12. I should really go out and pull all my old stuff out. 
Master Yun was always friendly and very courteous to our family. I remember he used to be smiling all the time and was always joking around with us and one day one of my fellow students had done something to upset him and he asked us to follow him outside and do pushups in the parking lot on our knuckles. We thought at the time he was kidding.....he wasnt!
I also remember how after achieving each belt Master Yun would write a little something on the boards we broke and would date them and write down what strike was used to break the board. I used to have piles and piles of broken boards lying about the house.
Our family used to always make a trip across town to make sure we hit up his house for Halloween as well. I still think about getting back into Tae Kwon Do. And after 20 years I still remember how to count to at least 20 in Korean thanks to all those years of hammering away at those bricks!
I hope to see Master Yun again, he played a big roll in my early child hood.


----------



## UncleDuke

Yes Grandmaster Yun was on the cover, I have an autographed copy of the magazine, feel free to contradict me but: GM Yun originally started teaching in Peru Illinois, about 100 miles from Chicago, the market was crowded and he ended up in Fargo in the fall of 1975 as I believe Tim Peterson and Don Nelson (later Master Don) started training at 312 N. Univ. Ave. around September of '75. GM Yun had been followed to Fargo by one his brown belts, (Red Belt when I started), Frank Boardman who went on to become his first black belt. In December of '75 Robin Sletto and myself signed up for classes (still have GM Yun's reply letter) and started classes in January of '76, the first five black belts were Mike Seminary, Sarah Strand, Robin Sletto, Eugene Marquart and myself. I started teaching at MSU (now MSUM) in March of 1979 and was extremely fortuanate to have very good students, Don Nelson was my assistant for nearly three years there, some of the best memories of my life. My only regret about teaching at MSU is that I should have put Roy Gilbertson in as instructor when I left instead of who I did. As it was it fell to Roy to rescue the club/school there when I left and he did it admirably.


----------



## UncleDuke

Mr. Neil said:


> I trained under Mr. Tim Cote the head instructor of Moorhead Black Belt Karate School (from 1986-1988 Moorhead, MN). Mr. Tim was a student of Grand Master Yun's. I met Yun several times and took a few lessons from him as well.
> 
> If any of you ever attended Moorhead Black Belt or remember Tim Cote.... please drop me a note here and at frostbite974@yahoo.com
> 
> Those very good days in my youth and I miss Tim and Yun considerablly.
> 
> 
> Courtesy,
> 
> Neil


Tim Cote is married, a machinist at Federal Cartridge in Anoka these days, lives about six miles from me, see him quite often as we shoot in pistol competitions together


----------



## UncleDuke

Very true, when Yun's Northwest Blackbelt Karate School was at 312 N. Univ in Fargo I remember there being only 38 students of all ranks (late 1976). Now you can bump into a 4th degree on most any street corner, very hard when egos rub each other the wrong way. A couple of us old-timers (long gone from the martial arts scene) refer to the years '75-'83 as the "Glory Days" it was still 'family' my friends of a lifetime are from those days and although those that stayed in are at odds with each other these days it's not for me to take sides, I can't; one man's faith is anothers heresy. I've know some of them since they were teenagers.


----------



## UncleDuke

I trained from January of 1976 until August of 1983 when I left to teach in Bismarck, I was not a businessman and that went nowhere. Came to the Twin Cities area in June of 1984 and competed in my last tournament at MSU in 1989


----------



## UncleDuke

Don Larson and Greg (forget the name after all these years), anyway they both worked for Fargo Tire back in the late '70's early '80's, took classes from me until about brown belt I believe and then made black belt under either Roy Gilbertson or GM Yun, good people both of them


----------



## UncleDuke

Amen, politics drove many a good instructor and student away


----------



## UncleDuke

I started training in January of 1976 at the original school at 312 N. Univ., started teaching at MSU in March of 1979 was at the original school until June of 1984


----------



## UncleDuke

I don't believe the Sang Moo Kwan exists anymore. GM Byung Jick Ro along with GM Yun presented me my 3rd degree in April of '83, GM Yun was originally Sang Moo Kwan (still have my old association pin as well as my Korea Taekwondo Association patch) I believe GM Yun moved over to the Chang Moo Kwan.


----------



## UncleDuke

18Delta said:


> I think many in the midwest have studied under _Sabom-nim_ (more correctly _kwan jang-nim)_ Yun. The assistant instructors I learned under  were Mr Don Nelson, and Master Eugene Harcourt, and Master Don Cote.
> 
> I have not seen many of these fine men in many years now since My military obligations interrupted my training. If you see them say hello on my behalf and wish them well.
> 
> TMW.


Master Eugene Marquart and Master Tim Cote, Don Nelson also became a Master over at the old school on University Ave.


----------



## TimP

UncleDuke said:


> Yes Grandmaster Yun was on the cover, I have an autographed copy of the magazine, feel free to contradict me but: GM Yun originally started teaching in Peru Illinois, about 100 miles from Chicago, the market was crowded and he ended up in Fargo in the fall of 1975 as I believe Tim Peterson and Don Nelson (later Master Don) started training at 312 N. Univ. Ave. around September of '75. GM Yun had been followed to Fargo by one his brown belts, (Red Belt when I started), Frank Boardman who went on to become his first black belt. In December of '75 Robin Sletto and myself signed up for classes (still have GM Yun's reply letter) and started classes in January of '76, the first five black belts were Mike Seminary, Sarah Strand, Robin Sletto, Eugene Marquart and myself. I started teaching at MSU (now MSUM) in March of 1979 and was extremely fortuanate to have very good students, Don Nelson was my assistant for nearly three years there, some of the best memories of my life. My only regret about teaching at MSU is that I should have put Roy Gilbertson in as instructor when I left instead of who I did. As it was it fell to Roy to rescue the club/school there when I left and he did it admirably.




I also did a search on Mr. Yun and came across this page. Wow, brings back many memories. I was one of Mr. Yun's 1st students, and he taught me a lot, both in the martial arts and also in how to deal with life in general. My self-confidence was strengthened by him, and I owe a lot to those years.

Unfortunately,  work opportunities had me leave Fargo for a time, and I moved to Bismarck. I was a brown belt at the time, and the TKD instructor there was at the YMCA. I went down there, and he had me spar with his black belt. After a couple minutes of toying with him, I nailed him with a few things I'm sure he'd never seen before. 

I walked back to the instructor and told him that with all due respect, after seeing his black belt and having Mr. Yun's teaching, I didn't think there was much there for me. I could have picked up a black belt there pretty easily, but I wouldn't have thought I earned it. With Mr. Yun, if you got your belt, you knew it was that way. 

He still lives in Fargo, and in good health as far as I know. 

UncleDuke-  Were you at his house the time we were scarfing down KFC and beer and his wife brought out the KimChee? Holy crap, that stuff was hot!


----------



## TimP




----------



## puunui

UncleDuke said:


> I don't believe the Sang Moo Kwan exists anymore. GM Byung Jick Ro along with GM Yun presented me my 3rd degree in April of '83, GM Yun was originally Sang Moo Kwan (still have my old association pin as well as my Korea Taekwondo Association patch) I believe GM Yun moved over to the Chang Moo Kwan.




The Song Moo Kwan, founded by GM RO Byung Jick, still exists. The current president, GM KANG Won Sik, is also the current president of the Kukkiwon. The last three presidents of the Kukkiwon are also the President of their respective Kwan, GM UHM Woon Kyu/Chung Do Kwan, GM LEE Seung Wan/Jidokwan and GM KANG Won Sik/Song Moo Kwan.


----------



## Dinkus Mayhem

Fun thread to read, came across it in a google search I did for Great Grand Master Moo Yong Yun.

Lee's Tae Kwon Do Association (Grand Master Michael Lee out of Marshall, MN) is holding a Black Belt Summer Camp in late July and we will have the distinct honor of being joined by Great Grand Master Yun.

I am personally very excited about it, seeing as I am testing for my Black Belt in mid-June...having the opportunity to meet and train under Great Grand Master Yun so soon after that is amazing.

It is cool that he is still active and willing to share some of what he has learned.


----------



## oftheherd1

bignick said:


> ... a black belt from another school came to msum as a freshman last year and he's of korean ancestry and i was talking to him and i brought up grandmaster yun...he kinda looked at me funny...apparently his dad was his instructor and his name happened to be moo yung yun...i don't believe there is any relation...just kinda weird coincidence


 
In the Korean naming system, traditionally, the older son starts the naming scheme.  His pick of the first given name will be followed by the other sons.  So, Kim Tae would be the names of other brothers male children, and they would then choose a final given name.  The same for daughters.  

So it isn't at all uncommon for many people to have the same sounding name.  Then there are different clans with the same pronumciation for the last name.  So you can have different clans with the last name Kim, or Yi, or whatever.  They are distinguished by different Chinese characters.  Our interpreters used to use the International Telegraphic Code Book.  They would then write the person's name in English, followed in parenthesis by the Code Book's number for the character used by that person's family.


----------



## miguksaram

oftheherd1 said:


> In the Korean naming system, traditionally, the older son starts the naming scheme.  His pick of the first given name will be followed by the other sons.  So, Kim Tae would be the names of other brothers male children, and they would then choose a final given name.  The same for daughters.
> 
> So it isn't at all uncommon for many people to have the same sounding name.  Then there are different clans with the same pronumciation for the last name.  So you can have different clans with the last name Kim, or Yi, or whatever.  They are distinguished by different Chinese characters.  Our interpreters used to use the International Telegraphic Code Book.  They would then write the person's name in English, followed in parenthesis by the Code Book's number for the character used by that person's family.



This is true.  My wife's older sister (who is the oldest sibling of 6) Named her first child Ji-yang...from there we have Ji-hoon, then our kids Ji-soo, Ji-ho, then their younger neices and nephews, Ji-won, Ji-hoo.  The only one out of sync is her youngest sisters kids Min-jun and Min-hyuk.  This is because they went along his families naming scheme.


----------



## radmantkd

I trained under GGM Yun and then mister don nelson from 1984-yun's retirement. Aftet his retirement, I continued training under then mister jim grimestad whom I met when he was 2nd dan. I remember the training drills GGM Yun put us through, to include the pushups on bricks, or just staying in the pushup position on bricks and knuckles until told to get up, which always took too long!lol I also remember the BB classes GGM yun taught. One in particular sticks with me because a specific BB, miss Lindsay, had impressed GGM yun enough for him to have her do a technique again. After which, he had her repeat a statement he made up for the moment which he had her say she was better than men, AND master yun! she was a bit reluctant to say the part about being better than master yun, but did say it after being pursuaded by yun. Ah, the memories! 
I have the honor and privilege to continue training with GM Jim Grimestad today and recently passed my 4th dan test.


----------



## glyphrunner

I remember meeting _Wanro_ Yun on three different occasions, all for testing. He came up to Grand Forks to test us back in '88 and '89. I'm rather surprised to see several people talking of how nicely he treated children, because the only time we ever had contact with him was for testing, and as a 10-year-old, you're not expecting to be yelled at mercilessly for things you were taught but taught poorly. Even while passing your test (and many did not pass) you felt as if you were the worst person in the world. I do echo the fact the classes started large and after a couple of tests were already down to only 2 to 5 people per rank.


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan

TimP said:


> I was a brown belt at the time, and the TKD instructor there was at the YMCA. I went down there, and he had me spar with his black belt. After a couple minutes of toying with him, I nailed him with a few things I'm sure he'd never seen before.
> 
> I walked back to the instructor and told him that with all due respect, after seeing his black belt and having Mr. Yun's teaching, I didn't think there was much there for me.



"With all due respect"?? That doesn't sound respectful at all.  It sounds like you wanted to belittle his student by "nailing him" and showing that you were much better, and then you chose to belittle the instructor, rather than say something like "I don't think this club is for me".

I sparred with a guy much better than me a few months ago, then saw him spar someone else better than me last week.  I commented to him, joking, "Wow you've gotten a lot better in the last few months.  You weren't nearly so good when you sparred me a few months ago!!"  Of course the reality is he held back and sparred only a little above my level - to me that is respect.


----------



## phlaw

I love that this thread still has somewhat recent activity.  I heard a rumor that Grand Master Yun might be teaching an advanced class later this year.  I guess I better get into better shape


----------



## jimg5220

This is such an old thread but maybe someone can relate. Stared training with Master Yun in 1982 I believe in a small gym in Fargo. Can't remember the black belt he had doing his instructions but he was a good teacher and had a unbelievable spinning back kick,  but not as direct in his delivery as Master Yun. I remember one instant after class Master Yun was having a upper back issue like a disc had slipped and he told me to drive my ridge hand into his upper spine and of course I was so tentative that I barely used any force and he kept yelling at me in his Korean accent harder yellow belt, HARDER. I launched into his spine with the stength of a  20 year old and he just turned around and said good " yellow belt". Surreal. I was also not great at attendance and missed my class training session for yellow belt but he liked my athletic ability and pulled me mid class and made me test and when I didn't break the board 2 times he looked at me and quite sternly said break it and of course I did. The man has a presence that I still miss to this day and he also taught us lowly belts some street fighting techniques that I have sparely had to use that saved my butt in a couple bad instances. Also taught my daughters a few things that will save their lives against predators. I will forever respect this man I met so long ago.

Jim


----------

